# Passing California Emissions



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

For those of you that have modified exhaust systems and live in California, how do you pass the emissions test once it's time for registration? I understand that certain setups will pass the wand but not the visual. I'm having second thoughts about finishing up my exhaust if I can't drive my car around. What type of problems, if any have you experienced? Does anyone know of a place in the LA or OC area that will pass my potential setup (HS Headers, Random Technology Cat, Stromung Piping, AC Revolution Muffler). Thanks.

Phil


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

anybody...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

ga16denismo said:


> *anybody... *


You shouldn't have a problem with the Stromung exhaust and Random Cat... The header will not pass the visual test. unfortunatly the only alternative is to pull it, put the stock manifold back on , take it down for your smog check, then reinstall the header afterwards. Once you know how it's really no big deal to pull off....


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

how about a hotshot CAI, will it pass the visual?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *how about a hotshot CAI, will it pass the visual? *


NO......


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

isnt there a place you can go to get it written off?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

You shouldn't have a problem with the intake though. I had one on mine and a shop didn't want to pass me. I just went to another shop and they didn't say a thing.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *You shouldn't have a problem with the intake though. I had one on mine and a shop didn't want to pass me. I just went to another shop and they didn't say a thing. *


They aren't supposed to pass it if you changed anything...that's why it's called a Visual.... which is really stupid...stick the damn wand up there and see what it reads..that should be the only test...

Now you can find some places that will look the other way...true... but,, the question was is it legal according to CA laws?... and that answer would still be no... but look around... how many members from CA have headers and intakes?,hahaha... I'm sure you can read between the lines..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so that mean no matter what we do with the car (unless bone stock) we wont pass emmissions? how gay...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

What about advancing the timing?? Will that affect emissions?? Also i noticed my car was not made or manufactured in cali. I think it was Texas or New Mexico because Eshei's (Liuspeed) car there is a sticker under the hood stating his car was up to EPA and California Emissions standards. My car says its up to Federal Regulations. Also my catalytic converter is not attached right after the exhaust manifold like his is. Does this mean I can get Hot SHot headers and not have to get an SE-R or random tech cat??


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

I totally agree with you on this Mike. It should only be the damn wand test. What should it matter what it looks like as long as it's not a polluter.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *What about advancing the timing?? Will that affect emissions?? Also i noticed my car was not made or manufactured in cali. I think it was Texas or New Mexico because Eshei's (Liuspeed) car there is a sticker under the hood stating his car was up to EPA and California Emissions standards. My car says its up to Federal Regulations. Also my catalytic converter is not attached right after the exhaust manifold like his is. Does this mean I can get Hot SHot headers and not have to get an SE-R or random tech cat?? *


Good question on the timing... I would say I doubt,,,

So where is it?

Many of the pre-cats are built into the exhaust manifold...are you sure? 

Yes, There are differences between the federal models and CA models.. If you don't have a cat after the "B" pipe you will have to get one.. The 02 sensor has to send readings to the ECU after the cat. Many federal models have a resonator attached to the "B" pipe instead of the cat like on Ca models. You have to keep the OBDII system happy.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Whats a B pipe?? All i know is that it is farther down the exhaust pipe


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

That long pipe your cat is attached to(after exhaust manifold and before muffler) is the B pipe, also called mid-pipe. As for the timing, I've had my timing advanced and gotten the smog at another place(different year), and while they even checked the timing with a timing gun, they still passed me, no questions asked. What the law says and what smog inspectors actually do(in cali. at least, and as long as you don't have a big ass turbo), are two different things.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay so if i get headers how will this affect my exhaust??


----------

